# CRB Checks back



## Milktray (Jun 12, 2005)

Our CRB checks have come back, it's only been about 3 weeks!!  We are soooo pleased!

That's one more thing to tick off the list!!

All the referees have had their letters and hopefully are filling them in asap....!!

Let's get this show on the road - yeeha!!

T x


----------



## alex28 (Jul 29, 2004)

yah!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lauren (Jul 2, 2004)

Yippeeeeeeee!!!!    

So pleased things are moving forward for you.  Me and dh were exactly like you - so excited at each small step!!

Good luck
Lauren xxx


----------



## jilldill (Feb 2, 2006)

Hi,
You are lucky the checks have been so quick ours went off late Decmine came back 2 weeks ago and we are still waiting for DH!
Jill x


----------



## Milktray (Jun 12, 2005)

Hi Jill

I know i can't believe how quick our new LA is getting things done!  About time though after 7 months of waiting and virtually nothing happening with the old one!

Hope your DH check comes back soon

T x


----------



## KarenM (Jul 30, 2002)

Glad things are progressing for you

Karen x


----------



## Nats (Aug 22, 2003)

Great news....ours didnt take that long at all either!....

Probably the quickest part of the adoption route so far!!...   

Good Luck

Natsxx


----------



## jilldill (Feb 2, 2006)

Hi Everyone,
At last my DH CRB check is back! what a relief they were sent on the 19th Dec 05 mine came back a month ago and his only arrived today one less thing to worry about!!
Jill x


----------



## Milktray (Jun 12, 2005)

Great news!

Feels such a relief doesn't it that it is one more thing to check off the list!!

T x


----------



## jilldill (Feb 2, 2006)

Thanks T,
Yes one more tick on the list!
Hope you are ok love Jill x


----------

